# Bilder von der GC 2011



## DOcean (21. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich war am Freitag (wie auch letztes Jahr) auf der GC 2011 und hab da natürlich auch ne Menge Fotos gemacht...

Schade war das das Schlangestehen schon normal wurde...  Da muss sich in meinen Augen was ändern.

Im Anhang mal 3 Bilder als Appetithappen. Mehr unter: https://picasaweb.google.com/janhendrikbade/GamesCom2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink
Das 3. Bild zeigt meine Mitbringsel....


----------



## michae1971 (23. August 2011)

Und hier sind meine Pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/115813787964572872624/MeinTripZurGamescomMesseNachKoln2011#


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht eure Bilder, hatte leider keine Zeit um nach Köln zu fahren


----------

